# Redundancy and Tax Credit



## igloo (11 Jun 2008)

Mrs Igloo has just been made redundant and has no plans to work until 2010.  Any info on how I would go about claiming more tax credit (we are jointly assessed) or has individualisation put paid to all that...??

Thanks


----------



## ClubMan (11 Jun 2008)

If you are already on joint/aggregated married taxation then things should sort themselves out as far as I know. If necessary contact _Revenue _to inform them of her redundancy and request an updated statement of tax credits to reflect the married couple/one spouse earning situation. Also if necessary request a _P21 _balancing statement at the end of 2008 in case you are owed anything. If she is going to mind a child at home full time then you may qualify for the home carer's tax credit.  See the key post on common tax credits.


----------



## igloo (13 Jun 2008)

Thanks. Yes she is going to mind child at home


----------

